# Urgent - Questions Regarding Attestation of Educational Documents



## imehdee (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All, 

I've got some quick questions about the attestation of my educational documents - I'm originally from Pakistan. 

1) The documents have previously been attested by the following: 

a) Higher Education Commission (HEC) Pakistan
b) Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Islamabad, Pakistan
c) Pakistani Consulate in Dubai 

Do I need to get the documents attested through any other party before MOFA Dubai attests them? 

2) What will MOFA Dubai need from me when I visit their office? I ask because my original passport is with my employer (that is applying for my visa at the moment). I have the following with me: 

a) Pakistani ID (issued by NADRA)
b) Xerox copy of my Passport 
c) Xerox copy of my Visa
d) Educational documents (original - attested from the parties mentioned above)
e) Passport size photographs
f) Receipt of Emirates ID registration (photocopy)

Please let me if I'm ready to get my documents attested from MOFA. If not, let me know what's missing. 

Thank you all in advance!


-Mehdi.


----------



## petty_sweater (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Mehdi,

You also need the documents to be endorced by the UAE embassy/consulate in Pakistan. It should cost around AED 100 equivalent in Pakistan money payable at the Consulate/embassy in Pakistan.

Then you go to MOFA in the consulate areas in Dubai (on the way to Burjuman) (parking is a nightmare -recomend park at Burjuman and take a taxi for AED 10). I don't rememeber them asking me for any ID but you can take the photo copies of passports etc. that you already have just in case.

Good luck!!


----------



## imehdee (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Petty, 

Thanks for your response! 

I went to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Dubai today and they told me the exact same thing. In order for them to attest the documents, they'd like a former attestation from the UAE Embassy in Pakistan. Now I have the following questions for you (and others on this forum):

1) When I was in Pakistan, I spoke with my HR Manager (in Dubai) and she confirmed that they don't need an attestation from the UAE Embassy. She said that an attestation from the HEC and Ministry of Foreign Affairs Islamabad (Pak) would suffice. How do you think I should handle the situation now? 

2) It appears that UAE Embassy charges $40 per document in Pakistan (normal processing). 
***I can't post the link here since I don't have the privileges*** 

Is there any way I can ask my HR to take care of the attestation from the UAE Embassy? I'll be working with a government-owned company so I'm wondering if they can take care of things from here? 

3) I have 4 documents in total that I need attested - they are:

a) Bachelors Degree
b) Bachelors Transcript
c) Masters Degree
d) Masters Transcript 

Do I need to get all 4 attested or just the transcripts (from the UAE Embassy)? 

***All of these documents have been attested by the HEC, Ministry of Foreign Affairs Islamabad (Pak) and Pakistani Consulate in Dubai***

Please let me know what you think. 

Thank you again for your help here!



-Mehdi.


----------

